# Can Champion vs AKC Champion??



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Finishing a Championship in Canada is IMMENSELY EASIER than finishing an AKC Championship. You don't need majors. You only need ten points. The entry is always lower. Having said that, Canadian shows DO have quality competition and excellent judges, it's just not as competitive overall. You will find a big variety of goldens from show to show in Canada than you do in the US, from very European to dark red, fieldy, etc. In fact when I show in Canada I often have the only, gold "American" looking dogs! 
I LOVE showing in Canada and am proud of my dogs' Canadian championships. If you live close to the border, definitely go for it!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You need 10 points, you need wins under 3 different judges, and you need at least one 2 point win (ie a 2 point major). Unless I'm wrong, that's 3-5 dogs for a 2 point win. So 8 points can be singles, and you need at least one 2 point win.

Obviously with AKC - you need 15 points and 2 majors (major = 3+ point win), 9 of those can be single points, but 6 have to be major points.

You are in division 1, so a major would need to be 12 dogs for you. Which actually isn't that bad.  When I got Bertie's major, we had to beat like 20 dogs....

I honestly think more places it needs to come down that low...

More importantly, in division 1, you need to beat 2 dogs to get a single point. 5 bitches for a single point if you are showing a girlie.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Megora said:


> You need 10 points, you need wins under 3 different judges, and you need at least one 2 point win (ie a 2 point major). Unless I'm wrong, that's 3-5 dogs for a 2 point win. So 8 points can be singles, and you need at least one 2 point win.
> 
> Obviously with AKC - you need 15 points and 2 majors (major = 3+ point win), 9 of those can be single points, but 6 have to be major points.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I ask because there could be a potential bitch puppy in the works for me  and being in Vermont a lot of conformation friends have suggested going up into Canada to start, though I’d imagine I’ll want to show AKC as well. The pup will be English type with similar color to Denver (though Denver isn’t full English lines) so starting in Canada feels like a good option.

Do dogs also need CKC reg to show up there or do they accept AKC as well?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You'll have to register with them- but it's all pretty easy. You can also get a temp number of some sort that you have a limited time to keep your points before registering w CKC> 
Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online. is a great site for planning your trip!
There used to be super nice/enjoyable clusters, move to the next town kind of thing..


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You do not have to fully register the dog with CKC (btw...they are nightmarish to work with). You will need an Event Registration Number (ERN) which allows you to compete and gain titles. Now is a nice time to do that because the exchange rate for them is abysmal. 
CKC shows in general are way more laid back, I've never seen one with a grooming area much less bathing, pro handlers don't dominate the classes. 
I find that the quality of certain breeds in Canada is WAY HIGHER than in the US...it will stop you in your tracks. Tollers immediately come to mind.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Emmdenn said:


> Wondering what the differences are between the two and what others' experiences are in showing in conformation in Canada vs here in AKC. Is one looked at as "better" than the other? I know in Canada a lot of lighter colored dogs do well. Is this just a generalization? Surely there are breeder judges here in the US that will also put up light colored dogs.
> 
> I'm in Vermont, so traveling up to Canada to show may be a convenient option in some cases. I have friends here with English style dogs that have done well in Canada, as well as friends with classic conformation goldens who have had more fun showing in Canada. Just hoping to get some clarification. Thanks all!


While I've driven across the border, I've never had a dog with me so I'm 100% unfamiliar with the process. I read on here a lot about moving a puppy across the border and it sounds somewhat involved because (I think - not sure) of the rabies vaccination requirement. Is it easier to move a dog across the border once it's a little older?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, they are primarily concerned with rabies. If the dog is up to date on rabies, you won't have any problem.
Only half the time will they ask to see the rabies certificate. They may ask some questions about why you're coming in...dog show, where it's held, where you're staying, when you're coming back, etc. Just be truthful, buy a ton of beer while you're there, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> You do not have to fully register the dog with CKC (btw...they are nightmarish to work with). You will need an Event Registration Number (ERN) which allows you to compete and gain titles. Now is a nice time to do that because the exchange rate for them is abysmal.


Did they change that? It has been 15 years but then you had a certain amount of time to get the ERN changed to a full registration if you wanted to keep the points.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, they've obviously changed that. I have four dogs with Canadian titles and certificates on ERNs. The only difference is the titles do not go on official CKC pedigrees of the dogs' offspring.


----------

